# Beware of Waggin Train and Canyon Creek



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I stopped feeding these long time ago after I found out they were made in China, but my sister bought some waggin train treats because she figured they were all chicken with no fillers (she usually runs all nutrition/health related things by me), her pup has been vomiting and having bloody diarrhea for the last 3 days, the tests indicated elevated liver enzymes, she was very lethargic the first day, I told my sister to throw out the treats immidiately and put her on a bland rice/chicken diet, she's also been giving her probiotics and I suggested giving canned pumpkin. Today is the first day her poop is solid and shes acting normal again. The vet wasnt sure whether it was the treats, but it couldnt have been anything else. 

I've read all the complaints from people who's dogs succumbed to the same symptoms and even died from liver failure, this seems to affect smaller dogs due to their size. 

Please stay away from anything made in China, due to the bad rep, they recently began manufacturing same products under the name Canyon Creek. 
Other treats from china include but are not limited to duck, rabbit(Cadet Brand) and even sweet potatoes. So check the back and watch out for the green irradiation sign. 

My sister will take her pup for a checkup tommorow, but she seems to be doing well as of today.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Made in china is BAD, I never give my dogs anything or me for that matter items that are made there.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Zoey snatched one of the chicken steak things up from Ziva (she came with them) and she almost choked to death on it, it got lodged in the back of her throat so I had to dig it out, she bit me while I was trying to dig it out, it was stuck pretty good, I tossed them right then and there, I should know better that to not check the labels.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I think the Dogswell Happy Hips jerky treats are also made in China. The last time my dog had those, he had runny stools, no more for him.


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

Great advice!!! and good post,we need to be vigilant in what goes in our pets.Thanks...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Those treats are so available and I see a lot of folk pick them up! Those are the type of treats I am pretty sure~ almost positive~ Menards sells LOL! I know I have a Sam's club card and they have a huge box of the chicken jerky treats there! They should have warning signs up for Human~ Dog ~all living things~and anything toys ect. outsourced from China ~~~BEWARE! Sad when it affects so many ~many products and our laws are not stricter.


----------



## broon (Jul 10, 2011)

I do not know about Waggin Train, but Canyon Creek Turkey is marked MADE IN THE USA clearly on the packaging face. Canyon Creek Ranch Turkey Strips Dog Treats - Treats & Biscuits - Dog - PetSmart. I will physically check every package at my local pet store and report my findings with in the next few days.


----------



## broon (Jul 10, 2011)

To follow up my reply. I did check out Canyon Creek treats, and while it is manufactured for and distributed by an American company, it is produced in CHINA.

I suspect that the Waggin' Train is the same as it seems like exactly the same treats under a different name.

I will no longer recommend these treats to pet owners ANYWHERE !

I will stick to Blue Buffalo treats. Made in the USA.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've noticed that several companies are now saying "an American company" but if you look closely it is actually made in China. You have to be so careful with the treats you buy now. I've trained everyone in my family to verify where anything for the dogs is made before they buy it. Sometimes it's really hard to tell where the stuff comes from.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

chowder said:


> I've noticed that several companies are now saying "an American company" but if you look closely it is actually made in China. You have to be so careful with the treats you buy now. I've trained everyone in my family to verify where anything for the dogs is made before they buy it. Sometimes it's really hard to tell where the stuff comes from.


It's sad that we have to be so hyper-vigilant about reading the packaging on EVERYTHING these days because of so much crap that is coming in from China. The only thing I buy from China is .. guess what... stuff I want actually want to BUY from China!

I used to be a label reader before, but now I'm even more paranoid.:tinfoil3: And yes, we've been taken in once by "all natural chicken treats" by "an American company" that were in fact made in China. I can assure you as soon as that little tidbit of information was discovered the "all natural chicken treats" went into the "all natural garbage pail". 

Keep fightin' the good fight, all...


----------



## kelly (Feb 11, 2012)

My mom bought canyon creek treats from Petsmart for her dog and he threw up the treat Tuesday and has not eaten or drank since. She brought him to the Vet Hospital Friday and they kept him overnight. They did blood work and x-rays and said that he might have Addison's Disease. He is lethargic and won't eat anything. She has tried peanut butter toast, homemade chicken and rice, bacon, eggs, cottage cheese. He will not eat and is very sick now. I told my mom she should sue canyon creek and Petsmart and she said that the Vet wouldn't back her up to blame it on this treat made in China. The Vet said the dog had it and it was just now diagnosed. BULL CRAP! So the dog eats this treat from China, throws up and is sick and hasn't eaten anything since the dog treat from China and suddenly it is because of an illness unrelated to the treat? Sorry I don't think so! I am so mad. My mom is in love with this dog and it is such a shame that nothing will be done and it will just keep happening to other animals. BEWARE!!! Tell all of your dog friends- it is poison and obviously is what is slowly killing her dog. The Vet said it was $586 to treat the dog and $128 a month for a shot for the rest of its life. So sad it is 2012 and this is happening in this day and age.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

That is just awful,they opened up a new dollar store in our small town and that is all the sell there are those treats from china,and then they even have sweet potatoe treats and they are even from china,so i was looking at all the labels and thats all i keep seeing.I will see if the manager is there next time i go there and let them know how toxic these things are and how they take peoples loving pets and make them very sick and also resulting in death.This small town could very well be in trouble if the word isnt put out there.So,so,sad.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kelly said:


> My mom bought canyon creek treats from Petsmart for her dog and he threw up the treat Tuesday and has not eaten or drank since. She brought him to the Vet Hospital Friday and they kept him overnight. They did blood work and x-rays and said that he might have Addison's Disease. He is lethargic and won't eat anything. She has tried peanut butter toast, homemade chicken and rice, bacon, eggs, cottage cheese. He will not eat and is very sick now. I told my mom she should sue canyon creek and Petsmart and she said that the Vet wouldn't back her up to blame it on this treat made in China. The Vet said the dog had it and it was just now diagnosed. BULL CRAP! So the dog eats this treat from China, throws up and is sick and hasn't eaten anything since the dog treat from China and suddenly it is because of an illness unrelated to the treat? Sorry I don't think so! I am so mad. My mom is in love with this dog and it is such a shame that nothing will be done and it will just keep happening to other animals. BEWARE!!! Tell all of your dog friends- it is poison and obviously is what is slowly killing her dog. The Vet said it was $586 to treat the dog and $128 a month for a shot for the rest of its life. So sad it is 2012 and this is happening in this day and age.


That is horrible - if the vets won't back you up, who will? Just another reason for me to believe the pet food companies control our vets. Or the vets are afraid to take them on because they will lose all their perks.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

I have those happy hips Dogswell ones, sigh, I think I am going to go home tonight and just throw out everything I have in there, and ONLY use the ones my mom makes for us from now on. It is so sad I just feel like I can't trust anything commercial for pets at all.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

*Turning Up the Heat: Lawmakers are demanding stronger FDA action.*

I bought the Waggin Train chicken jerky at Costco. Im glad I read this thread before I opened the package. Costco has this warning posted (one would wonder why are they still stocked)










Updates:

3/23/12 Dog Owners Blame Jerky Treats for Their Pets' Health Problems 


Update 4/12/12: It's not just chicken jerky -- now dried sweet potato treats imported from China appear to be making dogs ill as well.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, I am very glad you noticed before giving any of those treats to your dogs.
Every time you buy treats, get out your glasses and go over the whole package with a fine tooth comb. I've found 'made in china' in tiny, tiny letters on the bottom (underneath) of one packet. They try to disguise where they are made (for some reason), but please never give your pets any food that has the word China on the packet. It's not that I have any beef with China, its just that there are far, far too many recalls and reports of pets getting ill and dying on their food, you ignore it now at your pets own peril.


----------

